# Shady Hill 2007



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Got the lights up finally still some of the best pieces left to go in.... but the bones are up.

Enjoy & I'll post more as I get closer


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good! I like the columns...


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

*a few more*

evil scarecrow lives here


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good. Love the lighting.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the lighting. Great work.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, lighting is great. Are you just using 1 blue spot and 1 red spot?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks great! Thanks for the idea of using both the blue and red together. I am out of blue now as I used all I had) but I have lots of red lights......gonna bring 'em out and start adding them in!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Like the red/blue thing.

Good job.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

I used the red to highlight the JOL scarecrow. I have one blue light inside the fence area and one outside. - Buried the extension cord and put a box over the op of it - it is out near the street.

Surprised no one mentioned the JOL beacon atop the house!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Love the JOL beacon atop the house! :jol: 

Love those brick fence columns. Are those foam over plywood?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice lighting dave
blue lights always look good
I had to relook on the pics for the jack on the house..yup it there
what is it hooked to


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Lilly - Beacon is on a long piece of pvc.. pics here

pumpkin beacon pictures by daveo1101 - Photobucket

Revenant - columns are paneling over 2x2 frame with foam tops construction pics here

column and fence pictures by daveo1101 - Photobucket


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Added Oct 27*

Regan stealing Louise' pearls










This way to the candy









lighting ala skullbones tutorial









grave grabber









almost everyone is here


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

*and even more 0ct 27*

Gut dragging green zombie :zombie: he's a bit worse for wear - may not survive till next year









a little fog









FCG video
halloween 2007 :: 3 video by daveo1101 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid75.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/daveo1101/halloween%202007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i294/daveo1101/halloween%202007/MOV00514

all that's left is the T/L hookup and music and we'll be all set!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That Regan. Always getting into mischief. If it isn't possession, it's petty theft.

I like the guy in the tree best


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

pillars by day









a little fog - it was really windy


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Happy 2007!

only 365 more to go!

I'll be waiting


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Final Movie
halloween 2007 :: Shady Hill Halloween 2007 video by daveo1101 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid75.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/daveo1101/halloween%202007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i294/daveo1101/halloween%202007/halloween2007


----------

